# How to cure STS in a dart frog????



## Highonjesus666 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have reason to believe my bumble bee dart frog has STS (short tounge syndrom) I know it's because of a lack of vitiman A. My question is how can I treat this. What products do I need? How do I get the vitiman A into his system ETC.


Plz help he's very thin I'm quite worried I've had him almost a year I'd hate to lose him over something so dumb


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you giving him any supplements in the meantime? I like to use the Repashy Calcium Plus supplement because it is an all-in-one. Repashy also has Vitamin A. You should get that, dust flies with it and feed him. Even if he can't catch the flies, if he's trying to eat at all, he should get some of the supplement on his tongue. 

Lots of places sell the Repashy products. I'll send you a link to one of them.


----------



## Highonjesus666 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I do have supplements I just thought it wouldn't get in his system unless he ate the flies. I do have a bottle of zoo meds reptivite with d3 and all that stuff. It does have vitiman A. Would this be an acceptable dust For the time being?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

From what I've read (I am not an expert on this at all) he might not be getting Vitamin A in a form that is readily useable. It sounds like your little guy needs help right away, if he's getting noticeably thin. If you tell us your location, there might be someone nearby to you who can help you with Vitamin A quickly. 

Also, apparently supplements should be tossed after 6 months of being open, due to breakdown. 

I'll see if I can find some posts that explain this better.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

How old are your supplements? do they have a usable form of vitamin A? I'm like frogface, not a complete expert, but i do know that if you get a usable form of vitamin A, like repashy calcium plus, then dust your flies with it. When the frog tries to eat the fly, some supplement dust will be picked up by its tongue, so then it will get vitamin A.


----------



## Highonjesus666 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I live in eufaula Oklahoma it's a rural town so not much exotic vets around here. I went ahead and fed him dusted flies (its a newly opened bottle) Luckily I found the dusted flys were easier for him to eat only because this dust helped to stick to his tounge it's still a challenge for him but hes atleast he's able to eat... Thanks for the help I'll let u know how it works out. But if have any other advice or anything to help shed light on this subject please feel free to let me know


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some threads that might be helpful for you:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/87096-frog-bad-aim.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/89172-repashy.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/83453-reptivite-vitamins.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I sent you a message with a link to a place to buy Vit A for your frog. In case you don't know how to find the message, look in the top right of your screen.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It's not going to help. Zoomed's Reptivite does not contain a usable form of Vitamin A. You need preformed vitamin A (Retinol). You can look for this in a human grade vitamin and attempt to grind it small enough to stick to your flies, or you can purchase some Repashy Vitamin A Plus. This can be used weekly until improvement is seen. After the problem has cleared up, you should drop it's use to not more than about once a month.
You might want to consider a supplement that is better balanced and more complete for your frogs. I use Repashy Calcium Plus, which does contain a usable form of vitamin A.


----------

